# Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

Huhu,
bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Echolot. Zweck ist fürs Raubfisch angeln (Barsch, Hecht (selten) Zander) vom Ruderboot (manchmal auch Motorboot). Sind beides keine Riesenpötte, sondern stink normale Boote, wie aus dem Bilderbuch. :q
Gewässer einmal ein paar kleine Waldseen zum anderen der etwas größere Wannsee. Ein paar Leute von euch kennen den Wannsee sicherlich. Jedenfalls preismäßig möchte ich (für das nackte Echolot) bei ca 300 Euro bleiben. War nun im Angelladen, wo man mir das Lowrance Hook 4 (x) empfohl. Nach einem Anruf im Echolotzentrum Schlageter empfohl mir man noch das Garmin 5 DV, welches wohl sehr sehr gut sein soll. 
Nun brauche ich auch von euch noch einen Rat. Jetzt stehe ich nämlich zwischen beiden Geräten.
Falls jmd etwas genaues über eins oder beide der Geräte weiß, freue ich mich auf jede Antwort hier. 
MfG Jonas


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV*

EDIT: Eine kleine Frage nebenbei noch. Ich lese hier im Internet manchmal Garmin Striker 5dv und manchmal 5cv.
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwische 5dv und 5cv?


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV*

Meines Wissens gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Warum die Bezeichnung jetzt von dv nach cv mutiert ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Einfach einmal lesen:
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test

dann wirst Du Schlageteder sicher folgen wollen, dass er dieses Gerät empfohlen
hat.


----------



## fischbär (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV*

Man sollte bedenken, dass man mit dem Garmin keine Daten loggen kann, um sie in zB Reefmaster zu laden. Zudem kann man nur mit Lowrance schöne Karten aus OpenStreetmap selbst basteln. Bei Garmin kostet das dann wieder, bei den Strikers geht es vermutlich gar nicht.


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV*



fischbär schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken, dass man mit dem Garmin keine Daten loggen kann, um sie in zB Reefmaster zu laden. Zudem kann man nur mit Lowrance schöne Karten aus OpenStreetmap selbst basteln. Bei Garmin kostet das dann wieder, bei den Strikers geht es vermutlich gar nicht.



Hallöchen erstmal,
also das mit den Seekarten kostet ja auch wieder extra..#c
Bei dem Striker habe ich ja meine GPS Punkte die ich markieren kann, sollte doch eigentlich reichen. 
Oder meintest du etwas anderes?
LG


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 4 (x) oder Garmin 5 DV*

Du kannst mit dem Striker keine Echolotdaten aufzeichnen. Ich zeichne immer auf und schaue mir nachher am PC an, wo Fische waten etc. Das sieht man oft erst hinterher in Relation zur Region. Außerdem kann man aus diesen Daten Tiefenkarten erzeugen, die man dann wieder aufs Gerät laden kann. Das geht aber nur mit Lowrance richtig gut. Bei denen kann man auch aus OpenStreetMap sich selbst Karten machen und aufs Gerät laden.


----------

